# Suggest better SLR Camera for Beginner



## jj_vijay8 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Suggest better SLR Camera for me(beginner) D5200 or 700D or A58*

Hi,

I am planning to buy DSLR camera with dual lens kit in the range of around 35K. I am a beginner to learn photography. As per the comparison, analysis and reviews I have decided to go with one among this.

1. Nikon D5200
2. Canon 700D
3. Sony Alpha A58

Kindly suggest me which one I will go for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## satinder (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Suggest better SLR Camera for me(beginner) D5200 or 700D or A58*

If photography is your passion only.
You will not indulge in much technicalities and lenses etc.
Just go with Sony alpha A58.
Sony lenses are costly all above 20k whenever later you want to explore more.
But it is best for a beginner and you can keep it for lifetime.
It will be light weight and handy too for daily use and travelling needs.



If you want to move more into pro like things and want to venture into business, go for Nikon 5200. You will have to explore more and spend more later on lenses and accessories too.
It is for pics mostly.
You can get much support for it in terms of large variety of lenses available in first hand as well as second hand market.
You can get good experiment material online.
Check your friends too.
If friends have Nikon then you can experiment / test / exchange their accessories too.


If you just want to make pics for memory, Good videos too, then go for Canon 700D.
It is all rounder thing with expansion possibilities too in future.


Just figure out your needs.
what are your interests ?
Wildlife ?
Normal day  Streets pics ?
Events ?
Travelling ?
Are you more into pics only ?
Will you make videos ?
Videos take lot of memory means lot of external HDDs.


----------



## CRACING (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello

Sony Alpha A58 is a SLT camera right? Then I don't recommend it. If you don't know about SLT then please do read and understand before going for this technology.

I only find it good for highspeed shooting but it suffers on low light due to mirror absorbing 30% of light. In addition, The mirror must be kept clean or else the light sensor and other electronics (as well as the image quality, obviously) will suffer, but cleaning a pellicle mirror is a bit of a specialised job. This is not a problem in DSLR, The sensor does get dusty after long time or if improperly used but its protected by sensor curtain and mirror most of the time. Also the electronic viewfinder on A58 instead of an optical may not be be likable for some and I think it consumes more power to run all the time.

Anyway, you can either go for D5200 or 700D. Both are excellent cameras but 700D has 9 focus points only, which is a letdown compared to 39 in D5200.

As of lenses, Nikon has wide range of lenses to choose and most are least expensive. Canon also has many lenses but I choose Canon for professional shooting only.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## jj_vijay8 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Suggest better SLR Camera for me(beginner) D5200 or 700D or A58*

Thanks for your info.  My interest mostly is of Normal day Street pics and taking pics during travelling and photos of nature. Mostly I prefer to take pics rather than videos.

- - - Updated - - -



CRACING said:


> Hello
> 
> Sony Alpha A58 is a SLT camera right? Then I don't recommend it. If you don't know about SLT then please do read and understand before going for this technology.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. I heard from shop vendor like there is some inbuilt focus mode is present in 700d which is not in 5200, which aids in shooting good pics. Also there is wifi to share the photos.
Also let me know which camera will be easy to learn. 
My interest is to take pics of nature, normal day street pics and for travelling.


----------



## nac (Aug 31, 2016)

Any camera including mobile camera is good enough for "normal" photography. If you want a DSLR, get the one you like. Both the DSLRs you mentioned are good. 

Forget what the shop vendor told about inbuilt focus. If you have time, google for reviews of those two DSLRs. They will give more info than what we could possibly give. If you have any doubts/confusion ask here.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Suggest better SLR Camera for me(beginner) D5200 or 700D or A58*



jj_vijay8 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I heard from shop vendor like there is some inbuilt focus mode is present in 700d which is not in 5200, which aids in shooting good pics.



In Nikon, there are two types of DSLRs in terms of focusing method. One has inbuilt focus motor and the lens it uses, has only glasses (aka elements) and little electronics (On newer lenses). This camera usually costs high and will be very heavy. Like the D7X00 and all other FX cameras.

The other has no inbuilt focus motor in the body but the same is present in the lenses it uses. So the camera will be light weighted and also costs less. Like D3X00, D5X00 and etc. You can also mount manual lens (That has no inbuilt motor) to these cameras but focusing will be manual.

In Canon, especially the 700D uses EF and EF-S lenses only. These have inbuilt focusing motor and you don't have worry about manual lenses because body mount doesn't support it.

So both, D5200 and 700D are same in focusing functionally so there will be no difference in shooting or picture quality.

I won't go deep because DSLR is complex subject so I advice you to understand everything or atleast the basics before going ahead.



jj_vijay8 said:


> Also there is wifi to share the photos.



You can even take photos from mobile using canon app or 3rd party apps, with the help of Wifi. Learn more about this if you are interested. On D5200, you will have to use usb and host cables. Wifi adapter is also available for it but its hard to find here or expensive.



jj_vijay8 said:


> Also let me know which camera will be easy to learn.



Its hard to tell. Go through youtube videos to learn about DSLR basics, Then visit camera store and do physical examine of both models. Choose whichever you feel is good. Easy to access buttons and user friendly interface should be first priority.

Also if your family or friends have Canon or Nikon then choose the same brand, that way you can borrow lenses and use them. 



jj_vijay8 said:


> My interest is to take pics of nature, normal day street pics and for travelling.



I think Nikon D5200 with 18-140mm lens should suit your needs. It costs ~40k but the lens is superior then the kit lens and you get long focal length in a single lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2016)

I too will suggest D5200 or 700D ..if it was between them and sony a6000 then I would have said otherwise. 
18-140 is good but costly..you can easily go with 18-105 with D5200. For 35k you may go for 18-55+55-200 combo. 

In photography there is nothing permanent...We use body for loong time and keep upgrading lenses. Nikon and canon have lots of lenses to keep you satisfied. and when you  want more features you can just go and upgrade the body. All lenses will fit easily.


----------



## jj_vijay8 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks all for your replies. I have seen the comparison between 700D & D5200 in many sites. But mostly 5200 is coming as winner among these. I am bit confused with these two.


----------



## lisaryan (Sep 2, 2016)

jj_vijay8 said:


> Thanks all for your replies. I have seen the comparison between 700D & D5200 in many sites. But mostly 5200 is coming as winner among these. I am bit confused with these two.



Personally, I would vouch for Nikon. It helps you to really get the hang of photography and gives you sharp images. 

From your replies so far, I understand you are looking for basic everyday photography and nature and landscape shots. So, I would say, you can go for the D5200 and negotiate with the dealer regarding the lenses so you can probably get a good set of lens. An easier way of figuring out which one to go for would be this - 
List down the features of both 700D and D5200. Strike out the common features. You're then left with features specific to each model. Review those features and see which features will really help you or which features you feel are worth the extra money. At this step, you should be able to finalize on a model.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2016)

The biggest advantage with canon 700D is its video ....if by some chance you plan to shoot professional quality video then canon is way to go...nikon's video implimentation is still poor.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 2, 2016)

jj_vijay8 said:


> Thanks all for your replies. I have seen the comparison between 700D & D5200 in many sites. But mostly 5200 is coming as winner among these. I am bit confused with these two.



D5200 has extra focus points which helps for birding, sports, object tracking and etc. If you really need these extra focus points then choose D5200. My D3200 has 11 and sometimes I get disappointed while shooting. 700D has 9 which is too low for my needs.

Video recording on 700D should be better then Nikon but don't expect as good as mirrorless or video cameras.

You should also check which system suits you or your budget. Once you choose a system, its difficult to switch into different system.

Canon vs Nikon lens pricing:

Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 - 10k
Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 - 9k
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II - 7k
Nikon AF-S 35mm f/1.8 - 10-11k
Nikon AF-S 50mm f/1.8 - 10-11k

Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS II- 8-9k
Nikon AF-S 18-55mm VR II - 7-8k

Canon EF-S 18-135mm - 31-32k
Nikon AF-S 18-105mm VR - 20k
Nikon AF-S 18-140mm VR - 22-23k

Canon EF-S 55-250mm IS II - 10-11k
Nikon AF-S 55-200mm VR II - 10-11k
Nikon AF-S 55-300mm VR - 20-21k

*Pricing is taken from Amazon India and is approximate.

You may look for more expensive lenses and compare if interested, especially those constant aperture zoom lenses.


----------

